#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Any Wives or GF's Play the 'Shares' Game?

## BaitongBoy

My girl started her 'shares' about 8 months ago.
Had 19 ladies from the tambon, each contributing at least 3,000 baht.
They meet each month at our place and draw pieces of paper.
The one that draws the 'x' wins the pot.
First pot was over 60,000 baht.
The winner can't win again until all the others have won, but she still has to pay her monthly 'share.'
The organizer can't 'win' until the end, where she takes everything.
Some of the players have more than one 'share.'
This means they have to 'pay-in' 2 or 3 times the norm every month, but they get an additional draw or more, depending on the amount of shares they have.
My girl has 5 shares, so she pays in 15,000 baht every month.
I admit I don't understand the whole process because it seems to me that you can only 'win' what you put in.
But these 'shares' games are all over the place.
Some of the ladies from our group organize their own share groups.
It can be risky because we are talking Thais and money! 555! 'Nuff said.
Some of the organizers are 'suspect.'
Nobody will screw over my girl because she is 'connected,' and that is all it takes for success.
But I still can't see the great advantage of this game that is so damned popular around here.
Since most Thais seem to live day to day, why would they even think of parting with a substantial amount of money for a chance (albeit a sure chance, since they have to win at some point) of winning the money back later?
Like I said, I don't know all the facts. Language is a barrier, too. (No shit, I hear you say) Maybe I am missing something.

I know some of you guys must have ladies who are into this.
Any thoughts on the subject?

 :Smile:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Sounds pretty dicey to me. But, Thai females will bet on pretty much anything. In my opinion, someone is gonna get shafted, and it won't be the 'organizer'.

----------


## Butterfly

it's a scam, actually you can bid for the share or buy the hand if you need to get the pot

it's often used as a source of loan or cash flow for the girls

----------


## Rigger

Yes you are wrong to think your wife won't get foked over because she is connected. People who get involed in the game don't have. Which is why they do this stupid shit.

----------


## superman

> My girl has 5 shares, so she pays in 15,000 baht every month


What does she work at to have that amount to play with ? Plus, when others fail to pay their share for the month she, the organiser, has to put in the missing donation(s).

----------


## hillbilly

> Yes you are wrong to think your wife won't get foked over because she is connected. People who get involed in the game don't have. Which is why they do this stupid shit.


Hit the nail on the head!

----------


## 9999

> it's a scam, actually you can bid for the share or buy the hand if you need to get the pot
> 
> it's often used as a source of loan or cash flow for the girls


The way the OP described sounds like zero sum gambling to me. However, since someone will inevitably fuck everyone else over it's defo negative expectation.

I've only come across the local lotteries, where they take about 50% out of the kitty before re-distributing it.

----------


## 9999

> albeit a sure chance


Not true. This is Martingale thinking.

It is entirely possible, however improbable, that someone's name never comes up, and is therefore gambling.

----------


## rawlins

Why don't you tell her to put the 15000 baht each month into a bank account. That way she can choose any time at all to be a 'winner' just by using her ATM card.

I have heard of this before... Sounds stupid.

They are a gullible lot though - will fall for anything that their mates tell them or try to sell them. My missus came back from some female gathering with a small box of 'cure everything herbal remedy pills'... She didn't need to cure anything but she had bought them anyway because a friend was selling them... 2000 baht wasted.

----------


## nidhogg

> I admit I don't understand the whole process because it seems to me that you can only 'win' what you put in.
> 
> But I still can't see the great advantage of this game that is so damned popular around here.


Some of the staff at my place of work do this, on a smaller scale.  It is more of a small savings scheme than anything else.  They normally do say a 1,000 per month, ten people agree to see it through to the end.  So, each month everyone pays in 1,000, and every month one person takes the 10,000.  

The logic behind it is that it is relatively find 1,000 a month, but sometimes difficult to get 10,000 in cash in a particular month.  People will do it to have the cash to go buy a phone or a fridge or whatever.

Only real down side is ensuring that the person who walks away with the 10,000 the first month, stick with putting up the 1,000 every month for the next nine months.  Normally who gets is drawn by lot, but they also seem to do it by negotiation - I need it next month because blah blah.  Seems to work.

My missus at home does not do it - a few of her friends do, but if she wants 10K, she just asks me.  Easier I suppose!

----------


## The Master Cool

> My missus at home does not do it - a few of her friends do, but if she wants 10K, she just asks me.  Easier I suppose!


Sounds like she's onto a good thing.

Mine works, gets paid, and then uses money from her bank account if she wants to buy something. Strange concept I know.

----------


## Norton

All sounds like great scheme. Bunch of friends get together and put some money in a pool. All well and good until someone disappears with the pot. Risk is high this will happen. 

Suppose it's fun as is a sports pool but as with anything, don't invest more than you can afford to lose.

My missus abhors any sort of gambling. She's seen the consequences of folks losing their land and everything else to pay off gambling debts. The small money she makes selling farm products is put in the bank.

----------


## nidhogg

> Mine works, gets paid, and then uses money from her bank account if she wants to buy something. Strange concept I know.


She full time takes care of our young son by my choice.  

Strange concept I know.

----------


## 9999

> Mine works, gets paid, and then uses money from her bank account if she wants to buy something. Strange concept I know.


Strange concept when there's a huge gap in earning potential, which is often the case in Thai / Farang relationships.

Mine is doing an intensive English course so she can make some real dosh in Australia.

----------


## Jack meoff

And the 19 losers borrow 3K from the winner and pay it back when they win, TIT.

What security does the orginiser have that the first winner decides she can't be fookin bothered to pay another year and a half. People will drop out and the pot dwindles down to a couple playing? I win this month you win next month, WTF.
Like a poster said stick it in the bank.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> it's often used as a source of loan or cash flow for the girls


Yeah, that part is easy...

----------


## BaitongBoy

> What does she work at to have that amount to play with ?


Papa was a land developer...left 100's of millions in cash and land to children...

 :mid:

----------


## Jack meoff

> Originally Posted by superman
> 
> What does she work at to have that amount to play with ?
> 
> 
> Papa was a land developer...left 100's of millions in cash and land to children...


She got any unmarried sisters?

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Yes you are wrong to think your wife won't get foked over because she is connected. People who get involed in the game don't have. Which is why they do this stupid shit.


I'm not thinking anything at this stage...
I've seen lots of 'foked over-ness'...
I've also never seen so much grovelling...

 :mid:

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Why don't you tell her to put the 15000 baht each month into a bank account. That way she can choose any time at all to be a 'winner' just by using her ATM card.


Bingo! That's what I say...

----------


## rawlins

^ I say house but that's besides the point.

There are no equivalent Thai words for the likes of 'lend' or 'trust' or 'sorry'..... At least if there are, I have never heard a Thai utter them.

They have no shame where cheating is concerned... There is a Thai equivalent for 'deny everything'....

It isn't just foreigners that they enjoy shafting... They will gladly screw each other over also and not bat an eyelid about it...

Why do you let your missus do this?... Unless she does actually have a big inheritance to squander..

I am still trying to convince my one that the Thai lottery is the crappest in the world.

----------


## 9999

> I am still trying to convince my one that the Thai lottery is the crappest in the world.


Not necessarily. I'm thinking there's opportunity for bargains due to the uneven distribution of payouts. Everyone loves 9 and 8 and hates 4 and 5. Today I saw them trying to flog off the remaining tickets for this arvo's draw. They were going for 50 baht a ticket (usually 120) and were all 'bad' numbers. So hitting these numbers should equate to a larger slice of the pool.

It might be mathematically advantageous to buy up unpopular numbers close to draw time, but would need to know the exact % cut the lottery takes to work it out.

----------


## rawlins

^ Good thinking if the thing isn't rigged towards the 9s and 8s.

Only winners from the lottery I know are those that sell the tickets and the moto taxi guys that sell the winning number news sheets at 5 baht a pop. (And the company that runs it).

----------


## Thai Pom

My understanding of the share is that every month they "bid" on taking the pot, the one that bids most (i.e. needs a sharp injection of cash)takes the pot. So if your missus bids 3100 and a mate 3050 she gets the pot. If there is no bidders it is then drawn out. 

Here is the catch, once you have bid 3100 you have to pay that into the pot every month until the share is finished and you cannot take it again. The one person that is still there at the end can stand to take a fair pot.

That reminds me "where did my first house here go?"  :mid: 

Cheers, TP

----------


## 9999

> if the thing isn't rigged towards the 9s and 8s.


Exactly, probably not worth pursuing due to the likelyhood of corruption. At least you'd have to figure that into the equation.

----------


## 9999

Oh yeah, I got an app for the Thai lottery on my phone.  :Smile:

----------


## superman

> Papa was a land developer...left 100's of millions in cash and land to children...


So what's she meddling in something that is of no benefit to her ?

----------


## BaitongBoy

^Exactly, one of my points. Perhaps it's the innate instinct to 'gamble' or play money games that attract these Asians in droves...
Also, I've learned that when you win the pot, you have to contribute 1,000 baht more for the duration (4,000 instead of 3,000).

 :mid:

----------


## BaitongBoy

> It is entirely possible, however improbable, that someone's name never comes up, and is therefore gambling.


No. The pieces of paper are all blank except one has an 'x' on it. Draw the 'x' and win. Next time, winner can't draw.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> She got any unmarried sisters?


Yeah, but they're half-sisters, therefore not heirs...

 :mid:

----------


## 9999

> Originally Posted by 9999
> 
> It is entirely possible, however improbable, that someone's name never comes up, and is therefore gambling.
> 
> 
> No. The pieces of paper are all blank except one has an 'x' on it. Draw the 'x' and win. Next time, winner can't draw.


Ah OK I misread, see it now in the OP. Still, it's a gambling game, especially with all the other rules mentioned by other posters, like extra 1000 after winning, etc. I can't see any reason for doing this other than the thrill of the game.

----------


## 9999

> Next time, winner can't draw.


Hang on, is it 'next time' or until everyone else has won?

----------


## SEA Traveler

No gambling in this household and as you say, "Thai's and Money", so it is a gable any way you look at it.  Best set 3,000 baht aside each month for 20 months and golly gee wiz, look, 60,000 baht and there was no risk at all.  It's all Bravo Sierra and the Thai female is just to dense to recognize it.

----------


## jandajoy

> No gambling in this household and as you say, "Thai's and Money",


Well said SEA. We did a deal from just about day one.

We don't even waste money on the lottery. It's a mugs game in LOS

----------


## blue

Sounds like a good  method of micro loans / savings without involving the banks or exorbitant money lenders.
like the rest of you I cannot get my head around the rules and maths of it, perhaps the girls are just smarter then us lot ..

----------


## BaitongBoy

^^Loud and clear. Lucky they have good Falang hubbies who are firm about gambling with hubbie's money...
Her money, and 'Up to her'...
She will get it back, but not my problem...

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Sounds like a good method of micro loans / savings without involving the banks or exorbitant money lenders.
> like the rest of you I cannot get my head around the rules and maths of it, perhaps the girls are just smarter then us lot ..


Right on... :mid:

----------


## 9999

> Sounds like a good method of micro loans / savings without involving the banks or exorbitant money lenders.


Sounds like a piss poor method to me, copping the huge interest would be better, at least you get to hold the cash first. It's a game and nothing more. 'Up to them' as the OP says.

----------


## Neo

> My missus came back from some female gathering with a small box of 'cure everything herbal remedy pills'... She didn't need to cure anything but she had bought them anyway because a friend was selling them... 2000 baht wasted.


Sounds like she could be interested in a bag of magic beans.  :Smile:

----------


## pescator

> Sounds like a good method of micro loans / savings without involving the banks or exorbitant money lenders.
> like the rest of you I cannot get my head around the rules and maths of it, perhaps the girls are just smarter then us lot ..


The Ngun Chae is very common among the thai population here.
And, of course a steady source of jealousy, hostility if not worse.

Just the other month when they got together for the monthly Bia Chae, the Jao/banker got stabbed in the guts by a displeased "customer".

Another one paid with fake money which was not found out until they tried to deposit the money in the bank.

The police is now involved and one of the gurlz is facing hard time.

I know of 2 who have gone completely under cover as they neglected to pay after they had got the pot.
They were afraid of the consequences and rightfully so.

The mechanism of this game has already explained, but in short - they way I see it  - it is a game that will make the wealthy more wealthy and the poor dumb ass loser who bid on the pot at an early stage in the game, will be deprived the little they have and left in bigger debts than ever before.

But they have little options as their creditworthiness amounts to zero else where.
And as we all know, savings wont make any one rich fast, so that is not an option.

----------


## hawkeye

If run with the right people it does work.
   1 Usually the 'group is small and every one knows each other.Often 12 tickets available so the scheme runs for a year with monthly payouts. Some take a ticket some may take 2 or more.
   2 The organizer gets the first draw. 
   3 For the following draw (s)  any one of the group who wants the pot makes an offer usually a few hundred baht over the monthly amount. This extra goes into the fund and at the end of the payouts the last person collects the amount plus any of the "extras" paid in. As they have waited some months, usually a year it is a form of interest. 

Had one scheme here that had 45 people in it and half way through 10 of the winners stopped paying in and it went belly up. Everyone was paying in 3000 b per month, so a lot of money lost, and much bad mouthing.
 Locals with money some times will be in 15 plus schemes all running at the same time.
So good and bad to the whole schemes.
HAWKEYE

----------


## Chairman Mao

Simply another way to sit, watch, and laugh at the locals.

 ::chitown::

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Never let the fuckers gamble..!

You can't trust them.

----------


## Dick

Ever watch a Thai counting money ?

worse than a fooking jew.

*I've seen this len share in action and it is utterly stupid thai shit*

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Never let the fuckers gamble..!
> 
> You can't trust them.


Do, and watch... Hilarious.

Same as everything else they attempt really.  :Smile:

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

^Not with my fekin money it 'aint. :mid:

----------


## BaitongBoy

> My missus at home does not do it - a few of her friends do, but if she wants 10K, she just asks me. Easier I suppose!


And there we have it...

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Mine works, gets paid, and then uses money from her bank account if she wants to buy something. Strange concept I know.


We all envy you...lol...

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Yes you are wrong to think your wife won't get foked over because she is connected.


And her level of connectivity is? 
Right, you have no idea...




> People who get involed in the game don't have.


What does this mean?

----------


## BaitongBoy

> The small money she makes selling farm products is put in the bank.__________________


Good on her!

----------


## BaitongBoy

> People will drop out and the pot dwindles down to a couple playing? I win this month you win next month, WTF.


Hear you loud and clear. Seen it happen.
Nobody has dropped out here.
Amazing, ain't it?

----------


## BaitongBoy

> the thrill of the game.__________________


Sounds like a kid in a candy store!
Or a newbie in Bangkok...

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Hang on, is it 'next time' or until everyone else has won?


Yes. Until everyone else has won, I believe.
I don't understand it entirely.
That's why I want input from others here...
Most Thais seem to play this game, mostly female, but not all...
And they don't NEED to play if Falangs already have money, but some still do...

----------


## BaitongBoy

> If run with the right people it does work.
> 1 Usually the 'group is small and every one knows each other.Often 12 tickets available so the scheme runs for a year with monthly payouts. Some take a ticket some may take 2 or more.
> 2 The organizer gets the first draw. 
> 3 For the following draw (s) any one of the group who wants the pot makes an offer usually a few hundred baht over the monthly amount. This extra goes into the fund and at the end of the payouts the last person collects the amount plus any of the "extras" paid in. As they have waited some months, usually a year it is a form of interest. 
> 
> Had one scheme here that had 45 people in it and half way through 10 of the winners stopped paying in and it went belly up. Everyone was paying in 3000 b per month, so a lot of money lost, and much bad mouthing.
> Locals with money some times will be in 15 plus schemes all running at the same time.
> So good and bad to the whole schemes.
> HAWKEYE


Some interesting info here...
Some differences...
Like playing pool...house rules apply, I guess...

----------


## bobo746

sorry bb just wasted my time on this one, i thought you were into something else my bad  :Smile:

----------


## blue

I don' know ...
but I bet there's a  a Thai  farang wives thread on the internet somewhere 
about how dopey  husbands lose thier cash on the  western stock markets.
I can hear them say 
'' i wish he would just put the money in the bank, 
instead  he thinks he is a slick wall street trader , and  now his shares have been  diluted by a new issue, but he keeps saying if he just keeps then in a draw for a long  enough time ,they will bounce back . 
I'm sure he believes in magic..''

----------


## Rigger

> Originally Posted by Rigger
> 
> Yes you are wrong to think your wife won't get foked over because she is connected.
> 
> 
> And her level of connectivity is? 
> Right, you have no idea...
> 
> 
> ...


Your the one that said she won't get foked Over because she is connect. which as most of us know Thai act first and think later.
And the rest means only a retard would get involved is this.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^Wish I could respond, Rigger.
But, I'm not sure what you are trying to say, or infer.
But thanks for your thoughts on the matter...

----------


## The Master Cool

> Originally Posted by The Master Cool
> 
> Mine works, gets paid, and then uses money from her bank account if she wants to buy something. Strange concept I know.
> 
> 
> We all envy you...lol...


No need. Women have been allowed to work for decades. There's millions of us married to them.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^Sounds cool to me...
We've worked hard for many years, too...
Agree with you 100%

 :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

> sorry bb just wasted my time on this one, i thought you were into something else my bad


Good one, bobo...


 :sexy:

----------


## anamari

Hello guys and girls !! Newbee here...

Just to let you know, this is very commom practice amongst the chinese small business owners. It ensures cash flow for emergency purposes...in time of plenty, the money just rotates around the group members and, if for unforseen reason a member has dire need of money, he can access the funds with minor interest.  It is a very effective method when used properly as a communal back up business funding...You just have to make sure none of the members have shady characters and all have tangible assests, preferably income producing assets. Cheers

----------


## Hampsha

The female security guards did this where I used to work. The second or third round the female security guard in my building left with her boyfriend and their kid. She had wanted to leave for some time so I wasn't surprised. I guess she screwed over the other members of the game. II works but you really need good people involved. Back in the states, I used to work with Lao people and they used this system to get down payments for cars and other things. Just imagine getting off the boat to America getting a job and in no time you have a bright shiny new car to go to work in. It really made a difference in their lives. It is a way to save despite what people think. It's just a great exploitation opportunity for the corrupt and god knows asia has a bountiful amount of them.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Hello guys and girls !! Newbee here...
> 
> Just to let you know, this is very commom practice amongst the chinese small business owners. It ensures cash flow for emergency purposes...in time of plenty, the money just rotates around the group members and, if for unforseen reason a member has dire need of money, he can access the funds with minor interest. It is a very effective method when used properly as a communal back up business funding...You just have to make sure none of the members have shady characters and all have tangible assests, preferably income producing assets. Cheers


And welcome to TD...
Yes, the 'players' have to be well-chosen...
This is paramount.
They have few options when it comes to getting money here.
Almost no bank will touch them...
But, of course, there are ways around that, too...
I know of false statements printed by bank representatives...for a fee, of course...
 :mid: 

You gotta love it when you see this...

 :Smile: 


White rice....I shit it...

----------


## BaitongBoy

> The female security guards did this where I used to work. The second or third round the female security guard in my building left with her boyfriend and their kid. She had wanted to leave for some time so I wasn't surprised. I guess she screwed over the other members of the game. II works but you really need good people involved. Back in the states, I used to work with Lao people and they used this system to get down payments for cars and other things. Just imagine getting off the boat to America getting a job and in no time you have a bright shiny new car to go to work in. It really made a difference in their lives. It is a way to save despite what people think. It's just a great exploitation opportunity for the corrupt and god knows asia has a bountiful amount of them.


Yeah, that's the risk when you don't really know the people you 'play' with.
We know the people here and also know where they work, how much they make, etc.
When you're in a tight group, it works...

The other gambling games can be much worse.
I would dabble, but I don't understand the game...
My main rule. Don't know, don't play...
I once was brought to a 'tight' game where these ladies sat around throwing money down at the speed of light...
Watched for one full hour and left.
Didn't understand a fcking thing about the game.
One lady 'gave' me 20,000 baht to play with...
Told her no...I don't know the game...


White rice and rubies (wtf?)...I shit 'em...

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Sounds a bit daft to me, what I've read on here, like one of those pyramids, but here the organiser takes all the interest and acts as a loan shark.
If these people put money in the bank on a regular basis they would build up a credit rating anyway

----------


## 9999

^ That's the paradox. Why would someone with healthy finances and a good credit rating need to do this. Fair enough for the game factor but it's worthless as a means of genuine saving / borrowing. And what i 2 (or more) people are in a bind at the same time? Bet there's been a few altercations over that.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^Mai sabai, indeed...

----------


## sabaii sabaii

What happens if the first winner dies ?

It must be some kind of charitable community thing

----------


## BaitongBoy

> What happens if the first winner dies ?


At the risk of 'waxing philosophical' here, who really knows?!!!

Seriously, look at all things Thai, and Asian, to some degree, and you'll find yourself asking this question a lot...What if he/she dies?
It doesn't seem to enter the equation here...
Different concepts of time and space, etc.....

----------


## 9999

^^ Maybe they get a discount in funeral fees.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> Had 19 ladies from the tambon, each contributing at least 3,000 baht.





> They meet each month at our place and draw pieces of paper.





> Some of the players have more than one 'share.'





> My girl has 5 shares, so she pays in 15,000 baht every month.





> First pot was over 60,000 baht.


By my maths the first pot should have been over 70,000 baht at the very least, if some people have multiple shares

----------


## 9999

Perhaps BB's missus is on to something and playing the loan shark. Maybe learned a trick or two off the old man.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> By my maths the first pot should have been over 70,000 baht at the very least, if some people have multiple shares


May well have been...
But then, over 60,000 baht is correct, as well...

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Perhaps BB's missus is on to something and playing the loan shark. Maybe learned a trick or two off the old man.


Her pa was Thai.
Ma was Chinese.
She was raised by ma's friend, who is still alive...
And she learned how to make money from watching/listening to her before she could walk/talk...lol
This big old gal is ALL about money...we don't hang with her, sad specimen...
If you ever defaulted in this old gal's game(s)...well, it never happened...

My gal is amazingly good/kind when people are needy. Like myself.
But you don't cross her.
Like some Thais, she can strike like a snake...
People here do not create shit with her.
Some have been there, done that, and were on their knees for forgiveness, no shit...and that wasn't even about money...

The old man never smoked or drank...can you believe that?
One of the many reasons for his success...

----------


## Thormaturge

Just buy one of these, stick money in it every week and empty it out every three months.



The problem of course is that Thais don't have the patience to wait three months.

----------


## Rigger

> ^Wish I could respond, Rigger.
> But, I'm not sure what you are trying to say, or infer.
> But thanks for your thoughts on the matter...


What I am trying to say is with all the millions your wife has she should stay away from playing this back ass game as its really ment for people that dont have money and risk it to get a lump some. Playing it for the fun when you just dont need the money means you are a retard.
I think you can understand that  :Smile: 
Some times typing on the phone the atuo spell foks me up.
So what I am really trying to say is I think you are full of dog turds  :cmn:

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Some times typing on the phone the atuo spell foks me up


I think it's a bit more than that, rigger...

 :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Just buy one of these, stick money in it every week and empty it out every three months.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem of course is that Thais don't have the patience to wait three months.


Seems simple just to save the money, I agree...but where are we living?
And yes, like I said before: They have different concepts of time and space...
Money in the hand...and gone...
'What is that ceramic pig for? It's nice...'

Where's the fishy bank, Thormaturge?

 :Smile:

----------


## sabaii sabaii

My Missus has one of these

The coin slot is now a chiseled out hole

Her not me  :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

^It looks Chinese...

----------


## Rigger

> Originally Posted by Rigger
> 
> Some times typing on the phone the atuo spell foks me up
> 
> 
> I think it's a bit more than that, rigger...


Yes 
Being pissed dosnt help much.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^No, I suppose it doesn't...
But what the fck's a guy to do, right?
We ain't in Kansas anymore, Toto...

555!

 :mid:

----------


## superman

BaitongBoy as I said before, and as Rigger has hinted, what the fcuk is your missus doing taking part in a 'whatever' when she's financially secure ? What are the benefits ? Obviously you haven't asked her ? That's why you posed the question on here. If you did ask her, then you don't believe her ! 
How I see things is, she ain't as well off as she makes out or this game is how she makes her money.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> Obviously you haven't asked her ? That's why you posed the question on here. If you did ask her, then you don't believe her !


He makes a lot of sense Baitong Boy, you don't even know how much she is pulling in off this.

Maybe time to sit down with her and find out. 

I mean that in a nice way bud

----------


## BaitongBoy

> BaitongBoy as I said before, and as Rigger has hinted, what the fcuk is your missus doing taking part in a 'whatever' when she's financially secure ? What are the benefits ? Obviously you haven't asked her ? That's why you posed the question on here. If you did ask her, then you don't believe her ! 
> How I see things is, she ain't as well off as she makes out or this game is how she makes her money.


Hey, you can see it any way you like, superman...up to you...

What really surprises me is that most of you guys have never heard of this, ffs...
Go ask your own lady for the answers...they all do it, or know of it...
And if she simply gets cash flow from you, alright...then she will maybe miss out on the monthly 'cash flow/gossip session' that she participated in before she knew you....
And that is the only value I see in it...gossip and cash flow...you pick the order!
It's a way of life here.

That's the reason I posted it. It makes no more sense than that to me. I want people to give me their opinion of the game because it really is a Thai/Chinese thing which is foreign to our way of thinking.

And, Rigger, well, he's damned near illiterate sometimes, but that's ok, reminds me of one of my bros...should be able to take some shit...When I said she's connected, he seemed to think that that didn't matter much, but I'm not sure, because he can't express himself too well here...
What do you think, superman?
Hypothetically speaking, of course, would it matter if the person 'holding the money' had a brother/sister/cousin who was in a position of power, as far as the 'risk factor' goes? 

And ffs, we've got other business to deal with...as I'm sure you do...
Oh, here she comes now...with her hand out...555!

 :Smile: 

Welcome to Thailand, the Land of Smiles...they say 'look at the eyes.'

----------


## joepattaya

Only real down side is ensuring that the person who walks away with the 10,000 the first month, stick with putting up the 1,000 every month for the next nine months.

And that seems to be the major problem.............on the other hand.......if that problem is tackled it may be rather good.
Instead of saving 10 months THB 1000, the average chance of having THB 10000 in your hands is 5 months. So, it's something between saving and gambling. 

Again, most participants leave the scheme after they got the Golden Pot.  :kma:

----------


## teddy

Stupid game for uneducated Thais. 'Connected' doesn't mean her 'brother' is a traffic cop imo. Can I ask? What is her full-time occupation?

----------


## pescator

> I once was brought to a 'tight' game where these ladies sat around throwing money down at the speed of light...
> Watched for one full hour and left.
> Didn't understand a fcking thing about the game.


Probably Bok Dam, somewhat similar to blackjack only the objective is to reach the thai lucky no. 9 and not 21.

----------


## pescator

> Only real down side is ensuring that the person who walks away with the 10,000 the first month, stick with putting up the 1,000 every month for the next nine months.


They may be more variations of this game, but the way I know it is this:
You have to make a secret bid for the pot at the monthly gathering. The one with the highest bid, gets the pot.
Not only does one have to put up the 1.000 every month but also the "interest" And this amount can be substantial ...  let me rephrase that, it can be downright ridiculous as most are - politely put - no good at math and their time horizon usually ends with the setting of the sun.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> Go ask your own lady for the answers...they all do it, or know of it...


Mine doesn't, although she likes a flutter at cards and the Lotto

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Stupid game for uneducated Thais. 'Connected' doesn't mean her 'brother' is a traffic cop imo. Can I ask? What is her full-time occupation?


Yes, you can ask, teddy... :Smile: 

Nothing full-time at the moment. Can do most anything part-time since she has worked hard most of her life...loves to cook...the older people really appreciate it because not too many know how to do it.
Looking to buy business in the next month or so...checking locations and buildings now...
Sold some land not too long ago, I think while it was still under water...lol!

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Mine doesn't, although she likes a flutter at cards and the Lotto


Now there's a dangerous game. I know a lady who makes good money and blows most of it on the lottery...but that is her addiction...they just know they will win when some monk or buddha 'tells them the numbers.'
And cards, well, one lady here makes good money, so I hear...555!

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Originally Posted by joepattaya
> 
> 
> Only real down side is ensuring that the person who walks away with the 10,000 the first month, stick with putting up the 1,000 every month for the next nine months.
> 
> 
> 
> They may be more variations of this game, but the way I know it is this:
> You have to make a secret bid for the pot at the monthly gathering. The one with the highest bid, gets the pot.
> Not only does one have to put up the 1.000 every month but also the "interest" And this amount can be substantial ... let me rephrase that, it can be downright ridiculous as most are - politely put - no good at math and their time horizon usually ends with the setting of the sun.


Yes, I have heard of the real rip-off games, as well. Hers does not work this way.
That much I know. House rules, again, and everybody is ok with it.

----------


## TizMe

This is pretty much the way building societies operated in the 18th century.

I also saw the locals that I used to work with in the middle east had similar schemes going. They basically used them for compulsory savings and would schedule new car purchases around the date that it was time for their payouts.

----------


## pescator

> Originally Posted by BaitongBoy
> 
> Go ask your own lady for the answers...they all do it, or know of it...
> 
> 
> Mine doesn't, although she likes a flutter at cards and the Lotto


*Everybody* in Thailand knows about this "game" เงินแชร์. 
On second thought, mayby I should rephrase this to all and sundry.....

Anyone claiming not to know of it, is either a) lying or b) dumber than a first time farang visitor.

Paste this thai phrase into google and see how many hits you get.

----------


## robertthegreat

i'm happy that i have been with my wife now of 18yrs born in BKK and family there to,do not engage in this shit as every body loses in the end

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Originally Posted by sabaii sabaii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by BaitongBoy
> ...


Maybe some of these so-called experts here will get their eyes opened a bit. Most of them really have the blinders on...

 :mid:

----------


## Rigger

> Maybe some of these so-called experts here will get their eyes opened a bit. Most of them really have the blinders on...


No one is stopping you or your wife getting into it, enjoy and may you reap all the rewards  :Smile: .
But I really dont see the point of it unless you are poor of course.

----------


## Rigger

> And, Rigger, well, he's damned near illiterate sometimes, but that's ok, reminds me of one of my bros...should be able to take some shit...When I said she's connected, he seemed to think that that didn't matter much


Yep doesnt mean shit if your wife is connected, most the people in Thailand that get shot are well connected  :Smile: .

----------


## Rigger

> Anyone that has any thing to do with this is dumber than a first time farang visitor.


 
Let me change that for you.

Wife has never been into and never gambles on cards or any thing else. Mama has played it before but the wife said its not a good idea as you cant trust Thai people.

----------


## nikster

> Originally Posted by superman
> 
> What does she work at to have that amount to play with ?
> 
> 
> Papa was a land developer...left 100's of millions in cash and land to children...


If 15k / month don't matter to her I'd see it more like a way of giving some money to her friends who might need it more, and not worry too much about getting it back.

She might, she might not. Somebody might jump ship or not. I think what's guaranteed to happen at some point is that somebody can't pay their share. Doesn't mean they won't pay eventually though. It's a micro loans scheme. But if you have been in this country for a while you know that you really can't friends to pay back whatever was loaned to them.

BTW Good that you bring it up, I'll ask my Mrs what ever happened to her pool. I don't think it's running anymore but not sure if it ended naturally or if it imploded.

----------


## jamiejambos

everything in thailand is a scam,underground lottery,pyramid selling,thais just love ripping  farangs and each other off and feel no guilt or shame about it.

----------


## Spin

There's decent money to be made hosting gambling events, charging money for the using the venue, selling beer/food to the players. Know a lady that makes 1000 baht a day doing this and she doesn't need to gamble as a result.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> If 15k / month don't matter to her I'd see it more like a way of giving some money to her friends who might need it more, and not worry too much about getting it back.


Someone has been reading all the posts here.
Yes, you are right. We both help a lot of people here. And there is a lot of respect generated in turn.
Look at the consequences: Borrowing money from the motorcycle mafia at 20% where payback is a real bitch (contact is a mothafucka for the 'Nam vets).
Oh, for those who think it's a good deal...interest is by the month...if you're lucky.
Funny how we always get the money back, don't ya think?
Good can generate good...respect is earned over time...in any country...

----------


## BaitongBoy

Hey rigger. That's three (3) posts in a row, ffs...
Welcome back... 
See that we've got you thinking now

 :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Mama has played it before but the wife said its not a good idea as you cant trust Thai people.


Why should your wife play? Like you said, she just hits you up for money when she needs it...and that's ok...I ain't knocking it...
The truth comes out...mama has played, but now her daughter has a 'rich falang,' so she 'don't' have to play 'no more.'


 :Smile:

----------


## Rigger

> Originally Posted by Rigger
> 
> Mama has played it before but the wife said its not a good idea as you cant trust Thai people.
> 
> 
> Why should your wife play? Like you said, she just hits you up for money when she needs it...and that's ok...I ain't knocking it...
> The truth comes out...mama has played, but now her daughter has a 'rich falang,' so she 'don't' have to play 'no more.'


Well yes a husband does normaly give their wife money to live, so they dont need to pay into bullshit loan systems that are doomed to fail. Do you really beleive you are helping poeple  :Smile: .
I thought your wife was doing for fun and the chat, sounds to me she may have a control issue and does it to feed it.

----------


## tamadah

> everything in thailand is a scam,underground lottery,pyramid selling,thais just love ripping  farangs and each other off and feel no guilt or shame about it.


My ex- wife and her girlfriend partnered up with a local guy to run one of these numbers games. Went swimmingly until one weekend the guy took off with all the money. When they went looking for him at his legit business location, they found two empty shophouses and the neighbours said that there was a couple of trucks loading up overnight the previous night. I mean, he took EVERYTHING!

One of the reasons why she got ex-'d!

----------


## tamadah

> There's decent money to be made hosting gambling events, charging money for the using the venue, selling beer/food to the players. Know a lady that makes 1000 baht a day doing this and she doesn't need to gamble as a result.


This is the current wife's latest business venture. She took over from another local woman who used to run the local 'casino' but eventually started playing too hard with some serious high-rollers and got cleaned out. My wife and sister step in and so far, so good... have to watch the sis-in-law though as she has a real gambling bug.

----------


## luibkk

My GF did it on a smaller scale with 30 people paying 200 THB each every week. Every Saturday they got together and bid on getting the pot, 6000 THB. Whoever said she would pay the highest interest got the pot i.e. 60 THB or sometimes even 100 THB. This interest called 'flower' had to be paid every week until the end of the scheme. 30 people makes 30 weeks. If you don't take out the pot you can make some money through the 'flower' as long as no one bails out. My GF had 2 shares and made about 50% profit in 30 weeks. Not bad as long as it works.

----------


## Jack meoff

> My GF had 2 shares and made about 50% profit in 30 weeks.


But is she connected Lui? :Smile:

----------


## Jack meoff

The players

- The Host.

- Participants. Let’s say there are 9 participants to make the math easy. We’ll name them – Alpha, Bravo, Charlie, Delta, Echo, Somchai, Golf, Hotel, and India.

Time: Once a week
Amount: $1,000

The basic idea is to pool the money each week and one participant will win the pot. With the winnings, he can invest, restock inventory or whatever.
Week 1
The first week, everyone brings $1,000 to the pot to contribute to a $10,000 pot. The host takes this pot so essentially, the host gets $9,000 up front with minimal investment.

Week 2
Here is where the action picks up. Again, everyone brings $1,000 to make a $10,000 pot. Then everyone except the host places a bid on the pot. Whoever makes the highest bid will take the pot home. Once someone wins the pot, they do not bid during future weeks, though they still contribute to the pot. Let’s make it clear and list out a sample bid.

Alpha – $1,100
Beta – $1,040
Charlie through India didn’t need the money this month so they all bid close to the baseline of $1,000.
Alpha needs the money to restock his pet store so he makes a high bid to win the pot. He’ll take home the $10,000 this week.

Week 3
Everyone except Alpha again brings $1,000 to the pot. Alpha will have to contribute his last week’s winning bid amount, which was $1,100. So this week, the pot is $10,100. The Host and Alpha have already taken the pot home once, so they cannot be part of the bidding. Beta through India will make a bid and the highest bidder will take the pot home. Let’s say Somchai needs the money this week and bids $1,120. He’ll take the $10,100 pot home.

Week 4
Contributions to the pot: Alpha ($1,100), Foxtrot ($1,120), Host and everyone else ($1000)
The pot is $10,220 this week and the bidding ensues.
I’m sure you get the idea by now. If you want to invest, then you would bid low and stay in the game until the end. The last one to take the pot home will be the one that makes the most money from the “interest.”
There are some risks as well. The Host picks the participants and he should invite only honorable people into this game. If anyone bails out, then the Host is responsible for that person’s portion of the debt. Let’s stay Somchai won the pot in week 3, lost it gambling, and then left town. The Host will have to bring an additional $1,120 to the pot every week until the game is done. The advantage of being the Host is that he gets $9,000 up front to invest. He doesn’t make any money from interest, but he doesn’t pay any interest either.



Never trusted that Somchai bloke

----------


## BaitongBoy

> so far, so good... have to watch the sis-in-law though as she has a real gambling bug.


Sounds like pots, kettles, and blacks to me...
And you're questioning my girl's decisions?
Sounds like a good history behind this 'take-over'...555

 :mid:

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Originally Posted by luibkk
> 
> My GF had 2 shares and made about 50% profit in 30 weeks.
> 
> 
> But is she connected Lui?


We know what your connection is....555

Jack me-off...who would even call their dog that...but no, that's his sobriquet...
I shit you not...

No offence of course...


 :mid:  :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

> The players
> 
> - The Host.
> 
> - Participants. Lets say there are 9 participants to make the math easy. Well name them  Alpha, Bravo, Charlie, Delta, Echo, Somchai, Golf, Hotel, and India.
> 
> Time: Once a week
> Amount: $1,000
> 
> ...


A different game here, Jack...
Interesting, but lousy rules...
Sorry for your loss...
Now I understand your name...

 :mid:

----------


## Jack meoff

> sobriquet...


Had to look that up  :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

> partnered up with a local guy


Just some guy off the street?
Sorry for her loss, but...

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Had to look that up


Cheers, Jack...
Thanks for the posts...

 :Smile:

----------


## Jack meoff

> The organizer can't 'win' until the end, where she takes everything.


  yes all the Interest at the end.



> Like I said, I don't know all the facts


Sounds more or less exactly like the same scatterbrained game.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Absolutely. I sit back sometimes...and just watch...

----------


## BaitongBoy

> sounds to me she may have a control issue and does it to feed it.


Sounds to me like you have a control issue when you refuse to let your wife play such a 'dangerous' game...Feed off that for a bit.


> Do you really beleive you are helping poeple


..

Here's Rigger changing Thai culture...one person at a time...
And he's such a moral twat...one whose sole purpose here is to worry about the poor people he gladly helps every chance he gets...

Fcking laughable...

 :Smile:

----------


## malloyd1

> My understanding of the share is that every month they "bid" on taking the pot, the one that bids most (i.e. needs a sharp injection of cash)takes the pot. So if your missus bids 3100 and a mate 3050 she gets the pot. If there is no bidders it is then drawn out. 
> 
> Here is the catch, once you have bid 3100 you have to pay that into the pot every month until the share is finished and you cannot take it again. The one person that is still there at the end can stand to take a fair pot.
> 
> That reminds me "where did my first house here go?" 
> 
> Cheers, TP


This type of money swapping goes on in the UK between the Thai girls.  You are correct that they have to bid for the pot each month if they need a quick cash injection into their house hold budget.  I am not sure if they make that person pay the monthly input plus the bid from then on but the bid money is left in the pot.  Once again if no one wants the money that month I am not sure if they draw lots or leave it in the pot. The last person to draw the pot at the end of the cycle gets all the bid money plus that months pot. In the UK we are talking serious money.  In the one club I heard about they were paying in £1000 each, every month and there were about 12 girls in the game.  Problem was the Organiser was a Gambler, shot the pot in the Casino and left the UK for Thailand.  Her hubby who I think was either Thai or Chinese ran a business and was stuck with all the girls badgering him over the money.  His wife eventually came back but I left the UK for Thailand before any of the other girls got their money back, if they ever did.  Bottom line is the money is at risk and as there is no official record of who paid what and who took what, if someone decides to do a runner there is little that the others can do as they have no recourse in law as money lending is illegal in the UK.  Also sending round someone with a gun, meat clever or basebal bat is not the norm in the UK. :witchhunt: .

----------


## Rigger

> Originally Posted by Rigger
> 
> sounds to me she may have a control issue and does it to feed it.
> 
> 
> Sounds to me like you have a control issue when you refuse to let your wife play such a 'dangerous' game...Feed off that for a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wife thinks its a stupid idea but I really couldnt care if she did as she gets a set amount per month and she can do with it as she likes, but she has this other idea about saving  :mid: 
I would never think about trying to change Thailand as I beleive its to far gone already  :kma: 

But carry on and play your little thai game if you think your wife is helping people  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Rigger

> And he's such a moral twat


Not really I have basic morals and respect that where taught to me as a kid which still puts me well in front of most

----------


## BaitongBoy

Good post malloydy1...
Thanks for that bit of fun and games...

 :Smile:

----------


## pescator

> There's decent money to be made hosting gambling events, charging money for the using the venue, selling beer/food to the players. Know a lady that makes 1000 baht a day doing this and she doesn't need to gamble as a result.


You are quite right.
I know of one too. She laughs all the way to the bank, when she goes to make her deposits.


*Mundus vult decipi, ergo decipiatur*

----------


## BaitongBoy

Let it be deceived, indeed...

 :mid:

----------


## kelantan

Tontine 

- 2 dictionary results 
*ton·tine*

   [ton-teen, ton-teen]  Show IPA 
–noun 1. an annuity scheme in which subscribers share a common fund with the benefit of survivorship, the survivors' shares being increased as the subscribers die, until the whole goes to the last survivor. 

2. the annuity shared. 

3. the share of each subscriber. 

EXPAND

*Origin:* 
1755–65;  < French;  named after Lorenzo Tonti,  Neapolitan banker who started the scheme in France about 1653. See -ine1 :bananaman:

----------


## BaitongBoy

^Thanks kelantan...
The last survivor...now that's something to think about...

 :Smile:

----------


## Lung William

[QUOTE="malloyd1"]I am not sure if they make that person pay the monthly input plus the bid from then on but the bid money is left in the pot. Once again if no one wants the money that month I am not sure if they draw lots or leave it in the pot.



My Mrs runs one and for the last few months no one has wanted the pot so they have drawn lots. Its never left in.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^How many people in your wife's game?





> I am not sure if they draw lots or leave it in the pot.


I'm never sure what they do...something lost in the translation...but it seems quite simple...I know one can easily get out by selling their share...ten months along now...

Let us know what else you learn...cheers...

 :Smile:

----------


## Poisian

The whole concept is really very simple.  It's gambling.  

The goal in shares is to be the last person to collect because that is where you will get the most money in return for your investment in the game.

The way I see it, it is better than slots or table games or any of the usual gambling games.  Even if you have to collect your share first and get screwed harder than everyone else in the game -- you never come away from shares empty-handed.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^Yep, as long as you know the group and they stick with it. If they want out, there's always someone to buy your share(s)...

----------


## Jack meoff

^ why, if someone wanted out after winning the pot would anyone be stupid enough to buy their share?

----------


## BaitongBoy

^Morning, Jack...
You tell me...
I don't know all the turns of this game...

Seriously, I think some might want out because, for whatever reason, they don't want to keep paying every month BEFORE they win the pot...
This makes their share more valuable, so they can make a chunk of change NOW, rather than waiting for their win...But the buyer has to pay accordingly...

Hope this helps...
I am learning, too...

 :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

Look at post #133...
Notice the 'address'...lol
Las Vegas, Nevada...
Should tell you a lot when Poisian states:




> The way I see it, it is better than slots or table games or any of the usual gambling games. Even if you have to collect your share first and get screwed harder than everyone else in the game -- you never come away from shares empty-handed.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^No need to add: ...in a perfect world...555

You must have a good group of people...especially the organizer...a person whom you can trust...

 :Smile:

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> ^Morning, Jack...
> You tell me...
> I don't know all the turns of this game...


Why don't you just ask your Missus to explain it to you ?

----------


## BaitongBoy

^Have you just got off the boat, jack?  :Smile: 

Seriously, I don't know if you have a 'missus,' sabaii sabaii, and I don't know how long you have lived in Thailand, or wherever, but do you think that you could understand a Thai lady's explanation of a game that most of the posters on this board have never even heard of? 
Believe me, I've tried...
Don't tell me you've never tried to have a 'conversation' with same over matters less complicated and come away shaking your head in disbelief...

One of my favourites...

'Oh..heer my fend...her speek engrish 2 good...'
Me: 'Hello...'
Her:'Waaa..?'

You gotta love it... :Smile: 

PS: But I'm getting closer to an understanding...mainly from the more informative replies...and I'll keep you posted...

----------


## Jack meoff

seriously, What age are you BB?

----------


## 9999

BB maybe your missus should use some of that cash and get an education.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> Seriously, I don't know if you have a 'missus,' sabaii sabaii, and I don't know how long you have lived in Thailand, or wherever, but do you think that you could understand a Thai lady's explanation of a game that most of the posters on this board have never even heard of?


Yes I have a Thai missus and I understand most everything she says, If I didn't I would use Google Translate or a pen and paper. 

Thai numbers are the same as English right, so finding out how this share game works should be pretty elementary.

But that is if she wanted me to know :Smile:

----------


## superman

> Why don't you just ask your Missus to explain it to you ?


I asked my missus as to how it works and I wish I hadn't. My missus doesn't take part but her mother organises one and she never went to school. So it must be either simple or I'm dumb.

----------


## Travelmate

> So it must be either simple or I'm dumb.


Prolly both.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> BB maybe your missus should use some of that cash and get an education.


Was waiting for that one...

555...I need to learn Thai, too...and you? :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Originally Posted by BaitongBoy
> 
> Seriously, I don't know if you have a 'missus,' sabaii sabaii, and I don't know how long you have lived in Thailand, or wherever, but do you think that you could understand a Thai lady's explanation of a game that most of the posters on this board have never even heard of?
> 
> 
> Yes I have a Thai missus and I understand most everything she says, If I didn't I would use Google Translate or a pen and paper. 
> 
> Thai numbers are the same as English right, so finding out how this share game works should be pretty elementary.
> 
> But that is if she wanted me to know


Ok...Why are you asking me about the game?
She can tell you everything...right?

Most everybody understands numbers...but they usually don't understand the intricacies of the games they play...
If I don't, I don't play...

Let me know what she tells you...Thanks... :Smile: 

PS: Look at superman's post...

----------


## BaitongBoy

> seriously, What age are you BB?


Just a young soul...




> ^Have you just got off the boat, jack?


This was meant for sabaii, you know, one^...
Using the name in the collective sense...

 :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

Sabaii...what did you learn?

----------


## sabaii sabaii

As I've said before, she doesn't know of this game 

I have to laugh, 

I just asked her about the share game again and she said she does know about it now.

5 people run around 4 shares until the music stops

Hahahaha, stupid cow hahahaha

I see your point now

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Oh  dear, I've stopped crying now. :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

Thanks, Sabaii...
I wonder why she didn't know of it before?
Seems they are reticent to speak of it to us...

 :mid:

----------


## BaitongBoy

This just in...
One lady, we'll call her Wom(an), used last month's winnings, about 60,000 baht, to help convince the bank they are able to buy their new home...
Granted, there is more to it, since we have helped them a lot...but I am really happy for them...they are hard-working, but uneducated, and built their last house on land they bought from a crook that said the land was his...

Just one more success story... :Smile: 

Hope he (husband) comes soon for his 150 orchids I've been taking care of for the past 2 months...

 :mid:

----------


## Chittychangchang

Don't get this "money share" scheme, sounds like a pyramid sales scam.

Why not just put the money away regularly with no risk?

Is it a social/gambling/peer pressure thing?

----------

